# My first Putnam County Ride



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Did my first ride in Putnam County. A 40 mile recovery ride based on the Putnam Cycling classic. All I can say is Putnam rocks! It's not quite the Catskills but the roads are quiet with barely a traffic light and I was extremely impressed at how respectful motorists were of cyclists compared to Rockland County and 9W. I think I'll be bac really soon to do the full blown Putnam Cycling Classic route and deepen my experience of this under-rated County. Kind of reminded me of riding near Greenwich, but my experience there is limited to just one ride.

Any other fans of Putnam County?


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

You should go a little further north. I've had more issues riding through Putnam than I have in N. Westchester.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

What issues? I've done this route now three times and it's been trouble free every ride. I've even had friends do this route and they come back telling me how much they enjoyed the route I gave them.

A bit confused by your post. Putnam is North of Westchester. Not the other way around.


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

I live in Dutchess. When I ride south I have more issues with cars in Putnam County than I do in Westchester. 

As usual- your experience can be completely different than someone else's. 3 rides - give it time. You've been lucky.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

the members of my cycling club also say great things about putnam


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

Trek_5200 said:


> the members of my cycling club also say great things about putnam


Great- go ride there, why the f--- are we having this conversation. Hopefully you never have the experiences I've had there.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

I have had some close/aggressive passes cycling on 9D. Maybe a bit more frequently than in other areas, but I'm comparing my experiences in Putnam to those in Rockland/N. Jersey, I have ridden very little in Dutchess. 

In some places on 9D there is little/no shoulder. This has been ameliorated in the past couple of years, they re-paved the shoulders and fixed some of the worst pavement. 

Once the leaves start turning in the Adirondacks/Catskills/New England, beware of tour buses full of leaf peepers mid-morning to early afternoon (say, 10 - 1pm or so) on the weekends in particular. The drivers sometimes don't give you much room and drive at a fairly high rate of speed given the road conditions. 

I would not ride 9D during commuting hours - I'd find somewhere else to ride.

The rest of the roads I've ridden in Putnam have been trouble free.


----------


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Just did the 68 mile version of the Putnam Classic. It's even better. Putnam is an undiscovered jewel, at least for me. Tough but beautiful, especially after a previous day of climbing hills and doing the knot

View attachment 320814


View attachment 320815


View attachment 320816


View attachment 320817


View attachment 320818


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Any chance that you have a GPS file or link of this ride? I'd love to check it out.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

trener1 said:


> Any chance that you have a GPS file or link of this ride? I'd love to check it out.



sent a pm. enjoy


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

rode Putnam today. my first time in 2018. roads are good, but lots of down power lines. there was a bad rain a few days ago.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Finally did the 78 mile version of this ride. Last few times I did the 68 mile route. The additional mileage to me to the West Branch Resevoir. I can't say I'd want to do this route every week. but Putnam County is drop dead gorgeous. Nature truly is the best landscaper.


----------

